# silent boosplash themes

## loemmel

hallo miteinander

nach langem probieren hab ich es doch noch geschafft den bootsplash inclusive silent-bootsplash und animationen zum laufen zu bringen...

weis irgend jemand von euch, wo ich splashscreens finde? einige wenige habe ich unter http://www.bootsplash.org/themes.html gefunden, doch diese haben mich nicht sehr überzeugt.

wenn also jemand noch links zu splashs weis dann posted.

greetz

----------

## loemmel

ich muss vielleicht noch hinzufügen, dass ich es mit einem eigenen .jpeg ausprobiert habe, indem ich die zeile in der bootsplash.cfg geändert habe, die auf den silent splash zeigt, jedoch hat es mir dann beim neustarten alles irgendwie verschoben und ich konnte nur noch die progressbar und die animationen sehen, die über den normalen bootsplash gelaufen sind.

----------

## RealGeizt

hallo!

ich hab meinen favorit bei gentoo-artworks gefunden.

man emerge  :Wink: 

```
emerge /usr/portage/x11-themes/gentoo-artwork/gentoo-artwork-0.2.ebuild
```

zufinden ist das ganze dann unter

```
/usr/share/pixmaps/gentoo
```

vielleicht ist ja was passendes für dich dabei  :Wink: 

Gruss Christian

----------

## loemmel

 *Quote:*   

> ich hab meinen favorit bei gentoo-artworks gefunden.

 

vielen dank, das gentoowired gefällt mir wirklich.

weis vielleicht jemand, wie man das design für die progressbar ändern kann? oder wo ich noch andere animationen finden kann?

----------

## RealGeizt

 *loemmel wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   ich hab meinen favorit bei gentoo-artworks gefunden. 
> 
> vielen dank, das gentoowired gefällt mir wirklich.

 

genau das ist mein favorit  :Very Happy: 

 *Quote:*   

> weis vielleicht jemand, wie man das design für die progressbar ändern kann? oder wo ich noch andere animationen finden kann?

 

hier muss ich leider passen aber würde mich selbst auch mal interessieren.

Gruss Christian

----------

## loemmel

ich habe nun ein problem mit diesem pic. ich habe die zeile in der bootsplash-1280x1024.cfg, welche auf den silentbootsplash zeigt geändert, jedoch zeigt es nun nach dem neustart kein bild mehr an.

```
 should the picture be displayed?

state=1

# fgcolor is the text forground color.

# bgcolor is the text background (i.e. transparent) color.

fgcolor=4

bgcolor=0

# (tx, ty) are the (x, y) coordinates of the text window in pixels.

# tw/th is the width/height of the text window in pixels.

tx=55

ty=367

tw=747

th=634

# ttf message output parameters

text_x=256

text_y=728

text_size=36

text_color=0xeef4ff

# name of the picture file (full path recommended)

jpeg=/etc/bootsplash/personal/images/firstboot.jpg

silentjpeg=/etc/bootsplash/personal/images/gentoowired.jpg

progress_enable=1

# background

box silent noover  256 776 1024 816 #04045498

box silent inter 256 777 256 815 #ffffff #ffffff #526bb0 #526bb0

box silent       256 777 1024 815 #ffffff #ffffff #526bb0 #526bb0

# black border

box silent         256 776 1024 776 #313234

box silent         256 816 1024 816 #eef4ff

box silent         256 776 256 816 #313234

box silent         1024 776 1024 816 #eef4ff

# text box (left, top)

# box     19 19 19 901 #313234

# box     19 19 1261 19 #313234

# (right, bottom)

# box     1261 19 1261 901 #eef4ff

# box     19 901 1261 901 #eef4ff

# box itself

# box noover 20 20 1260 900 #04045498

overpaintok=1

```

habe ich irgendetwas falsch gemacht? wenn ja, was dann? der standart silent-bootsplash funzt ohne probleme.

----------

## RealGeizt

hast du die geänderte config wieder nach boot kopiert?

verwendest du lilo oder grub?

----------

## loemmel

ich verwende grub

ich nach der änderung der config datei folgende befehle benutzt

```
mount /boot

/sbin/splash -s -f /etc/bootsplash/default/config/bootsplash-1280x1024.cfg > /boot/initrd-1280x1024

```

müsste doch eiigentlich gehen...

ich habe hier noch meine grub.conf. vielleicht hilft dies weiter:

```
 

default 0

timeout 6

splashimage=(hd0,2)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title=Gentoo Linux 1.4 (+fb +splash)

root (hd0,2)

kernel (hd0,2)/boot/bzImage root=/dev/hda4 hdc=ide-scsi video=vesa:ywrap,mtrr vga$

initrd=/boot/initrd-1280x1024

```

any ideas?

----------

## RealGeizt

mhmm...bei mir ging es anfangs auch nicht und wusste nicht warum.

eigentlich hat das ja auch nix mit der bootloader config zu tun.

hab nur mal nachgefragt, weil ich da was verändert hatte und dann am schluss es vergessen hatte in den mbr zu laden.

sprich ein "lilo" vergessen aufzurufen.

aber das fällt ja bei dir weg.

bin da gerade echt überfragt, sorry  :Sad: 

----------

## loemmel

danke trotzdem.. ich werde da wohl noch ein bisschen zu schaffen haben... kann mir das problem einfach nicht erklähren...

 :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## loemmel

Problem gelöst   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

habe nicht gesehen, dass die auflösung von gentowire nicht 1280x1024 entspricht..

danke für die mühen.

----------

## RealGeizt

hauptsache das problem ist gelöst  :Wink: 

----------

## CHerzog

Hi!

http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=6322

ist mein Favorit!

----------

## passenger 57

n'Abend Cherzog

mal ne newbie-Frage: 

Hab mir jetzt Packet von Deinem gepostetem Link gezogen. 

Vestehe nur nicht ganz, wie man das jetzt installiert. die anleitung auf der Seitesagt mir als Anfänger nicht wirklich viel...

Hab das packet ausgepackt in einem Verzeichnis liegen und wo kommt diese config-datei hin???

Sorry für blöde Fragen  :Embarassed: 

Meine grub.conf

```

default 0

timeout 30

splashimage=(hd0,0)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title=Gentoo Linux (gaming-sources kernel 2.4.20r3)

root (hd0,0)

kernel (hd0,0)/boot/bzImage root=/dev/hda3 hdc=ide-scsi vga=791

```

Achso: framebuffer ist im Kernel und funzt

Danke schon mal

----------

## passenger 57

Hallo nochmal.

Habs soweit hinbekommen

siehe hier:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=49036

Nur ein Problem hab ich noch:

beim Bootvorgang bekomme ich den Silent-Bootscreen nicht angezeigt (der mit dem Statusbalken des Bootvorgangs)  :Crying or Very sad: 

Die config sieht folgendermaßen aus

```
# This is a bootsplash configuration file for

# theme SuSE, resolution 1024x768. See

# ftp://ftp.suse.com/pub/people/stepan/bootsplash for

# more information. Comments are welcome by stepan@suse.de

# config file version

version=3

# should the picture be displayed?

state=1

# fgcolor is the text forground color.

# bgcolor is the text background (i.e. transparent) color.

fgcolor=7

bgcolor=0

# (tx, ty) are the (x, y) coordinates of the text window in pixels.

# tw/th is the width/height of the text window in pixels.

tx=25

ty=28

tw=979

th=649

# ttf message output parameters

text_x=204

text_y=544

text_size=26

text_color=0xeef4ff

# name of the picture file (full path recommended)

jpeg=/etc/bootsplash/gentoo/images/bootsplash-1024x768.jpg

silentjpeg=/etc/bootsplash/gentoo/images/silent-1024x768.jpg

progress_enable=1

# background

box silent noover  204 582 820 612 #04045498

box silent inter 204 583 204 611 #ffffff #ffffff #526bb0 #526bb0

box silent       204 583 820 611 #ffffff #ffffff #526bb0 #526bb0

# black border

box silent         204 582 820 582 #313234

box silent         204 612 820 612 #eef4ff

box silent         204 582 204 612 #313234

box silent         820 582 820 612 #eef4ff

# text box (left, top)

box     19 19  19 679 #313234

box     19 19 1005 19 #313234

# (right, bottom)

box     1005 19 1005 679 #eef4ff

box     19 679 1005 679 #eef4ff

# box itself

box noover 20 20 1004 678 #04045498

overpaintok=1

```

Die Bilder, welche dort in der config stehen, liegen auch in dem angegeben Verzeichnis

----------

## CHerzog

Die Anleitungen stehen in dem Posts. Es ist schon ein bisschen kniffelig.

Ich will jetzt nicht schreiben RTFM, aber so hab ich es gemacht. Du must  mehrere Einstellungen vornehmen. Die Diskussion, die in dem Beitrag angegeben wurde ist aber eigentlich recht vollständig beschrieben. Ich habe mich darauf bezogen und es hat funktioniert. Am besten Du stellst erst einmal den Framebuffer ein. Dann den Bootscreen und ganz zum Schluß den Silent-Mode. Aber.... - sorry - RTFM  :Smile: 

----------

